# Let your friends eat a dog-licked lasagna?



## Itz_Lori (Dec 14, 2010)

We had a "situation" in our house tonight. I just have to post it as a poll here. This weekend my husband and I are going away with some friends overnight. For supper, we are doing potluck, and I am in charge of bringing a lasagna. I made the lasagna, and it looked DELICIOUS. So I put it up on the kitchen table to cool a little before I put it in the fridge. You can guess what happened from there. We got sidetracked in another room, and our 3 1/2 month old GR Indy decided the lasagna was too good to pass up. She took one LITTLE bite out of the corner of the top layer. It would be quite easy to smooth it out, and serve it anyways. Or I could start ALL OVER again. So, knowing that no one would ever know, what would you do?


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I just asked my husband...we would smooth it out and serve it right up. Making sure we got the good end and pray that my friends never read the GRF


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

It was just a tiny area  No harm. Now if she had eaten a huge hunk Id have to reconsider  Serve!


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

Definately serve it hahahaah 

(but it also depends how bad it actually was) lol


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I didn't vote bacause if it were me I would eat the lasagna myself and make a new batch for your guests. I'm very neurotic about baking and cooking for others, making sure no dog hair gets in and all that, but if if just for our family we don't really care.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Caue doesn't lick lasagna he inhales it but I ate what he couldn't reach.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Oh, what the heck.......Just serve it. A little puppy spit never hurt anyone : )


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

*laughs* If the cat was licking the lasagna, I would most DEFINITELY throw the whole thing away and start over. 

But I'd eat something my dog licked. And as long as I don't tell anyone else, it shouldn't bother them either.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Charlie06 said:


> Oh, what the heck.......Just serve it. A little puppy spit never hurt anyone : )


Puppy spit.....LOL ::bowrofl:


----------



## The Magic of Macy (Oct 7, 2010)

This is so funny


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

I say serve it. When I was in college, I was staying at my parents house for a weekend. I had made my then boyfriend, who hated animals, btw, rice krispie treats and had them in my room. Our golden, Sammi, came into my room and helped herself to them, taking a bite of each square. I was about to go home, so I squeezed the pieces together into squares and gave them to him...I watched him savor every last bite...


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

bahhahah ^ to funny!!

i say serve it as well! what the heck : they will never know...


----------



## Itz_Lori (Dec 14, 2010)

If one of us can get to it first, then pull the old "I'm full, can't finish it" card, we should be ok, but I'm not sure how we are going to sit at that table with straight faces if someone else gets it.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes, definitely serve it to your friends, They will never know and you will!!!
What is the difference between licking your face or lasagna? We all know our Goldens are very clean...............LOL


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

LMAO this thread is too funny! SERVE IT. If your friends are like mine, they really wouldnt mind sharing with my pups. LOL


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

LOL !! I would serve it too !! Maybe somewhere in the world it would be considered Good Luck ?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Cut a strip off the the end she ate from and put it in a smaller serving dish!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I'd say it depends on if your dog is a poop eater. lol If Enzo licked it, I'd still serve it. If our lab, Hunter, licked it, it'd be going in the trash.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

If it was just my family, I'd cut off the part where the dog licked and chow down. 

For others.. I'd be making another.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

It depends on if the friends who will be eating it have dogs or not. If they do, heck yeah they'll get it. If they don't... then, no... probably not. LOL.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Humm, hard call. I think I'd keep the lasagna and freeze it. We'd eat it ourselves another time. I'd make a new one for company.... unless I was really pressed for time then I'd consider fixing it!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am surprised, at the poll, i would have to make a new one to take, and eat the other one, ourselves.


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

I would TOSS it!!!! And, hope to goodness that if the roles were reversed my friends would do the same! LOL!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Friends no...certain family members yes....


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

If it was just for my family here at home, I'd serve it anyway. For guest, I'd make a new batch.


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

I say give it to them. All my friends are dog people, so they really wouldn't care. It's funny, I kinda felt guilty for a second when I clicked "feed it to them anyway", until I saw the poll results, lol. Now I'm glad I'm normal.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

You dog only licked it and didn't wolf it down? In my house we wouldn't be having this discussion because the entire dish would be gone, gone, gone. Burp! 

Yes, just reheat and serve. Just for good measure, let the dogs do the dishes too!


----------



## crayola_sky (Jan 18, 2011)

I voted start over.

but then i read the topic. If it was really just the end..cut that part off. and serve up.
But yeah my gut goes to start over again..depends on the people your serving to.

if you walked out into the livingroom and announced "so the dog ate part of dinner..(and or licked it) what would their reactions be would they wanna eat it?

I love my animals but i dont think id love eating something they haved licked or chewd on


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

You can't really make that choice for your guests... start over and eat that one lasagna yourself.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I would serve it and then after dinner start a conversation about a 'hypothetical' situation in which the question is: What would you do if your dog licked something that was on you dinner plate?

It would be fun to see their faces as they quickly look at their plates and then at you and then at each other. 

Once when we were having a barbcue, I took all the chicken off the grill onto a plate. The plate tilted and all the chicken fell to the patio. No one saw, so I picked it up and served it. No one was the wiser! 

This topic has me wondering what I've eaten at friends and family's houses.:doh:


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

Ummm..... NO!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Depending on who the guests were and how bad it was, if most of it was untouched I would cut out the bad part and serve the good part. I would probably peel off the top layer, put a fresh helping of cheese on and serve if I was too pressed for time to start over. 

If I was on the other end of the table and one of my friends had us over for dinner and their dog got at it, I would probably just laugh it off and chow down.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Does your dog eat poop???:yuck:


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

If my in-laws were over no doubt I would serve it up

For the rest of my friends... As long as it was just a lick or 2 or 3 what the heck. If massive portions had been woofed down it would be hard to explain:uhoh:


Oh and this is a good question.....not to mention really funny :lol:


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

sameli102 said:


> Does your dog eat poop???:yuck:


Only cat !!! :


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I serve my family things all the time that the dogs have licked - except if they catch the dogs doing it, then they won't eat it.

Mackenzie took a bite of my daughter's birthday cake at her sleep over party, we just cut around it. All the girls thought it was funny.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

If it was just a little bite, I would definitely just cut that portion off and serve it.

I really don't care if the dog touched it. If Chester jumps up and licks someone's dinner plate, I'll just give them mine and eat the one that Chester touched.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Just stick it back in the oven and the heat would kill any germs!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm definitely not having dinner at any of your houses! 

Seriously, I would save that lasagne for my family, with full disclosure, and go ahead and make a new one for the friends and non-family members. I just would not feel right otherwise. I'm in the minority though.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

MittaBear said:


> If it was just a little bite, I would definitely just cut that portion off and serve it.
> 
> I really don't care if the dog touched it. If Chester jumps up and licks someone's dinner plate, I'll just give them mine and eat the one that Chester touched.



I'm the same way. We were stuck on the express way once because of an accident...literally just sitting there. Enzo was panting and all I had was the cup of water that I was drinking. I shared. lol Sometimes you just gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm with the majority, the only friends we really hang out with or would have over for dinner are all dog/cat people so I'd just go ahead and serve it! 

My dh is notorious for sharing his food with all our dogs, he takes a bite and then gives each of them a bite off of his fork and then just goes back to eating off the fork himself! He says their mouths are cleaner than ours!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Why is this a question? I taste the food I'm cooking and doubtless sometimes forget to get a clean spoon.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

kathi127 said:


> My dh is notorious for sharing his food with all our dogs, he takes a bite and then gives each of them a bite off of his fork and then just goes back to eating off the fork himself! He says their mouths are cleaner than ours!


I generally believe that to be true. However, I sometimes question my logic when Samantha appears ravenously hungry and lunges for a goose turd on our walks!?! :doh: 

As for the poll, I have to admit that I would prob. cut out the eaten corner and "fix" it so that no one could tell. Only because I hate cooking and I would def. NOT want to make more!


----------



## caligal (Jul 28, 2010)

I would cut out the piece where your dog licked and then maybe reheat. When friends see the lasagna and ask who couldn't wait for dinner. You will smile and say, "Well Indy of course!"

Seriously though, none of my friends or family would care. I think it depends on your guests. Just tell your guests what happened and order some pizza if they are concerned about the lasagna.


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Great poll.

Cody doesn't share well so this wouldn't even be an issue in my house - it would've been inhaled before I got back from the other room. Or he would've eaten all the cheese off first. But just a lick? Naw they could have it then. 

Enzosmom I once got an ice-cream at the maccas drive through & had to go round again for another cause while I was getting a serviette from the girl with my right hand, holding the softserve in the left, Cody helped himself to it & just sucked the whole thing down in one go. Now if he'd licked & shared I wouldn't have minded so much, but he's such a gulper!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

This one depends. On how much of a "lick" it was and where his tongue has just been!


----------



## harrym (Nov 13, 2010)

This happened at our bridge club a few months back. The hostess announced that their dog had tasted the cake, but that she had cut that bite out and was serving the rest. Not everyone had dessert, although the majority did. My grandkids share ice cream bars and lollipops with our Lucy. Sandwiches, too. When Lucy ate half a pan of chocolate brownies, we cut a strip next to what she had eaten, discarded it, and ate the rest. No ill effects for either of us.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Aaaaahhhhhh, I totally just spit out my drink when I read this poll.


----------



## Bachelor (May 25, 2011)

i think the most correct thing to do is for YOU GUYS to eat it. and make a new one for the potluck. I am a golden retriever owner as well by the way. but i must say, just because we love our goldies doesnt mean everyone else shares the same feelings. do whats right.


----------



## Takasnooze (Mar 22, 2011)

Best thread ever!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

If it was friends, I wouldn't think twice and would serve it up AFTER cutting off the piece where Ranger had licked it. That's also because Ranger isn't a drooler so where he licked would be relatively non-drooly and I don't worry about him slobbering all over the lasagna. Heck, I'd probably serve it up to some family, too. If it had been my brother's chowhound Blue, then definitely not. That dog is way too drooly and there'd be Blue-drool all over even the visibly 'untouched' pieces of lasagna. 

My mom is a strict non-dog sharer of food. Which is why it was so hilarious the day she'd taken atavan (sp?) for an invasive dental procedure. She was NOT herself, as was evidenced by me stopping to get her ice cream and her sharing it with range...using the same spoon. I said, "mom, I think this is one the things you'll regret doing later" and she said, "no, it's good to challenge the immune system once in awhile" and proceeded to feed one spoonful to ranger, and one spoonful to herself, until the whole thing was gone. Ranger was in heaven.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Ranger said:


> Ilasagna.
> 
> My mom is a strict non-dog sharer of food. Which is why it was so hilarious the day she'd taken atavan (sp?) for an invasive dental procedure. She was NOT herself, as was evidenced by me stopping to get her ice cream and her sharing it with range...using the same spoon. I said, "mom, I think this is one the things you'll regret doing later" and she said, "no, it's good to challenge the immune system once in awhile" and proceeded to feed one spoonful to ranger, and one spoonful to herself, until the whole thing was gone. Ranger was in heaven.


That is too funny about your Mom:


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Bachelor said:


> i think the most correct thing to do is for YOU GUYS to eat it. and make a new one for the potluck. I am a golden retriever owner as well by the way. but i must say, just because we love our goldies doesnt mean everyone else shares the same feelings. do whats right.


What`s "right" for you may be different than what`s "right" for others.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

I would have to start over.....as I couldn't watch others eat it with a straight face. I'm sure the giggles would take over


----------



## CrazyGolden (Nov 27, 2010)

Unless it was really bad (like really drooly and gross) I'm serving it! Otherwise, I'd take just take the area off and serve the rest. Very funny poll!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Wouldn't be an issue. There wouldn't be any left to serve. Lick would be followed by inhalation of lasagna.!!!!


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

My vote is serve it!

Dinner at 6 PM. Don't be late. RSVP.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

I eat off my fork and shared it with Rusty.:.... that doesn't bother me at all..... I would serve it to my family because we are all dog lovers and they wouldn't care.

But I am nuts about cooking and serving other people....:uhoh:
I scrub my kitchen down, sinks, cabinets, counters etc before I cook food for company...
If there was any possible way, I would make a new one for the guests.... 

But if you don't, I am sure they will never know! :no: don't ever mention the forum though....:doh:


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Just cut that piece off! And tell them because I'm sure they won't mind!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I was thinking of this thread last night after Caue pulled the nice crispy top off half a lasagna I had baked. It is now cut up in single serving pieces in the freezer (half crispy topped and half soft topped).


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I voted serve it!! LOL Once I was eating a bowl of macaroni and cheese, and while I had my back turned Sam got a couple good licks in. I knew it would gross me out to eat it if I knew I was eating a noodle he licked, so I just stirred it all up and then ate it with no problem LOL


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

Our dog got on the kitchen table once and ate the Thanksgiving turkey. Guess what, we ate that sucker haha


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I must admit that I voted for "Serve it"! :doh::doh:

Last Christmas I had my family over for a buffet style Christmas dinner. The buffet table was set up in the dining room & the chair positioning only allowed hubby & I to see into the kitchen. We were all sitting @ the table eating our dinner when I heard a thump. I turned & saw Razz with the turkey in his mouth and running from the kitchen. He was closely followed by Nygel, baby Thai & my mothers shitzu. Razz wasn't even out of the kitchen before that turkey was out of his mouth and back on the platter. 

When my family asked me what happened, I just told them that the dogs were fighting over one of their toys & I was afraid that they'd knock over the buffet table. :doh:

After dinner was over & family were getting ready to go home, we were dividing up the leftovers & there were NO family members who refused turkey!

Christmas 2010 was one to remember & one that definitely could equal "National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation"

Definitely "Serve it"!


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

I would cut off the end, put it in a fresh dish and serve it up. I would feel awful of I let a piece of contaminated food get eaten by someone who may possibly get sick from it.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Angelina said:


> I would cut off the end, put it in a fresh dish and serve it up. I would feel awful of I let a piece of contaminated food get eaten by someone who may possibly get sick from it.


 
Thank you.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The first year of her life, Emmie licked every sandwich I ever made myself! her grandma was counter surfer extraordinaire and could lick a glass pan clean on the counter and never break it!!!


----------

